# Newbie questions



## Hoosier Ball (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi all:

 I'm new to all of this jar collecting and just discovered your forum, so I thought I'd sign up and start right off with some questions regarding what you collect.  Do many jar collectors just concentrate on one style, brand, or era?  Or do you collect everything you can find?  My interest is in Ball jars, but I have a few Drey, Atlas, and a couple of others that ended up in the box I bought at an auction.  I know now that even Ball produced other jars under different names after acquiring other companies.  I've had Ball jars in my house since I was a kid...

 I guess the main reason of my interest is due to the fact that my mom's maiden name was Ball, and she grew up about 25 miles from Muncie, Indiana.  (And, no, to date I have never been able to make a connection to any of the five Ball brothers.   So while I know many may collect just one brand, is that the normal or the exception?  What do you collect?

 Thanks for any and all help!
 HB


----------



## madman (Oct 10, 2005)

heres a few ive saved while digging, this is what i collect


----------



## madman (Oct 10, 2005)

more


----------



## madman (Oct 10, 2005)

last


----------



## madman (Oct 10, 2005)

hey hb i think collecting one subject is a fine idea!! all my jars are dug so its random,  ball jars are common   but one can have a nice collection  mike


----------



## Hoosier49er (Oct 10, 2005)

Hiya HB. I am also a collector of Ball jars. I have a few others, but mostly some of the companies that I know Ball bought out, or pre 1900's. Where in Indiana are you from? Indianapolis here.  

 Joe


----------



## Hoosier Ball (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi 49er.  I'm in northern Indiana.  Actually closer to Chi town than Nap town, but never go north...always Indy for me.  I'm finding that this jar and bottle collecting can be addicting.  Now if I only had someplace to show off all of these things!

 HB


----------



## jarred (Oct 10, 2005)

Collect the jars that  YOU like- a couple of people who have been collectors for a long time gave me this advice.....and you know what..they're right.


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice collection Jarred, Whats the amber one in the dead middle of your display? Looks like a nice one.


----------



## jarred (Oct 11, 2005)

I put in an older picture in last post- The 2nd row from top is made up of mostly aussie jars, my favorites. A lot of the jars are AGEE.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Oct 18, 2005)

*What Fruit jars are common*

in your area, here I dig alot of Lightning jars, back in NH where I moved from, it was mostly Ball, I love digging a differant jar that I don't have, some spot there are alot of the same ones some spots I never dig a fruit jar, what's your area jar?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 20, 2005)

Many collectors "specialize" in Ball jars (or others), or in colored jars, or in unusual closures.  My personal collection contains a little bit of everything.  Everything from unusual closures & colors to bean cake, peanut butter, cocoa & medicinal jars.  Here is a link to photos of our collection of miniatures & salt & pepper shakers: http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/jarsnstuff/my_photos  ---- One of these days I'll get around to posting more photos.  -Tammy


----------

